# RV Roof Leaks Repair



## fixallroofs (Apr 23, 2008)

RV Roof Repair and RV Roof Maintenance are essential for preserving the value of your RV investment. EPDM coatings are best for RV roof leaks repair. Elastomeric Coatings have good performance yet very cost effective. Easiest to apply (roll-on). Quick cure. Non-flammable. Comes in several standard colors and can be custom color-tinted.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

See this thread for more information

http://www.campercommunity.com/foru...ber-roof-leak-repair.html?highlight=roof+leak


----------

